# Engine Bay Design (Official)



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

This thread should have minimum random chatter. Post pics of your custom engine bay. Please include a list of the modifications/add-ons present so others can decide what they like best. Any and all changes are welcome. (Includes Foreign and Domestic models)
















- Resonator Delete
- K&N Filter
- Phillips Xtreme Vision
- Putco Headlight Harness Upgrade
- Painted Engine Bay Covers Blue
- Chrome 1.4L/Turbo Badges on Engine Cover
- Trifecta Tuned
- M32 Short Shifter
- Blue Looming over Hoses/Cables
- Ultra Racing Upper Strut Tower Bar
- CXRacing Intake (Installing today, pics to follow)


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Updated with intake


----------



## Ehutt (Jul 1, 2014)

Looks very nice! I bet that took lots of time?


----------

